# Galaxy Note II @ Kaunsa.com



## arijitsinha (Nov 6, 2012)

I have found in a website kaunsa.com, they are selling Galaxy Note II at 12,999 Rs. Is this site reliable.. how they are giving this product at such cheap rate?

5 5 inch Android 4 0 5 Dual Sim 3G Galaxy NOTE II 32GB - Buy Mobile Online, Android Phones, Reviews, Specifications


There are lot of negative review about kaunsa.com stating its a fraud company.


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

63% OFF + Negative reviews = Something's wrong for sure!
Btw, the brand name is *ROXX*, not Samsung's!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, and battery is 4500 mAh :O, 32 GB and Android 4.0.5, Dual SIM, and blah blah ...... Where is my beer?


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2012)

Fake.

Closing this thread.


----------

